# Does some one want to draw my pony? *pretty please*



## ameliaelizabeth (Jul 22, 2009)

I'll have a go at it. Have any more pictures of her? Email to [email protected]


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

i am a beginer, iw ould put there would be nothing to be proud of.


----------



## star struck (Apr 1, 2008)

Thanks SO much for offering everybody!!!!! I will try to wait patiently for ameliaelizabeths' drawing, and I hope that jadeewood makes a go for it and draws too! I'm sure both will be beautiful. Thanks so much ~ stuff like this make me cry....... I love stuff like this


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

aww thanks start stuckkk. if you have any more pictures which i could choose from with no people in i will try and do an outline drawing, wit no detail or shading, it will look like a 3 years old has done it htough. my email address is [email protected] thanks xx


----------



## Stepher (Nov 5, 2007)

Here is my version... if you want i can email you the full size, just shoot me a PM.


----------



## toadflax (Jul 14, 2009)

That is gorgeous--now I wish I could do that. Beautiful rich, clean color, really vibrant and you caught his impish expression perfectly.


----------



## Stepher (Nov 5, 2007)

I got your PM, and I have attached it. Hopefully you can see it now!


----------



## star struck (Apr 1, 2008)

oh my stars!!!!!!!! It is SOOOo beautiful!!!!!! Thank you SO much Stepher! You captured the look on her face perfectly! I cannot thank you enough. =)


----------



## ladybugsgirl (Aug 12, 2009)

I can try if you get me some more pictures. [email protected].
Im new here and I would love to get back into drawing.


----------



## ameliaelizabeth (Jul 22, 2009)

Here's mine. Sorry it took so long =/
We just moved and it took me a while to unpack everything and get settled enough to draw.
Definately not my best, but it's the first thing I've drawn in... 3 years?

Enjoy =]


----------



## star struck (Apr 1, 2008)

Oh my stars I love it!!!!!!! It is sooo good! You caught her facial expression so beautifully...... That's my little girl on paper, there. =) Thank you so so much.


----------



## NeighNeigh (Aug 30, 2009)

I'll draw it too. I'll do it cartoony


----------



## star struck (Apr 1, 2008)

Ok! I love cartoons....... =)


----------



## fuadteagan (Jun 10, 2010)




----------

